# "We" Passed Today!



## Lynne (Nov 24, 2007)

First, hello everyone.  Hope you all are doing well.  I've been a bit under the weather with respiratory junk.  I tell you, I missed almost two weeks of classes, and lost a lot of endurance.  I could tell it when bouncing for kicking drills.  It took several months to build up to being able to bounce and bounce and bounce.  Well, I can build it up the muscular and cardiovascular endurance again, right??!  (I have secret weapons - a jump rope and stairs.  And I can bounce.   )

My daughter, Bonnie, and I both tested today.  Bonnie was promoted to 5th gup and I was promoted to 7th gup.  Lots of squat thrusts, leg raises, crunches, and loads of jump front kicks kept our hearts pumping and relaxed our muscles.  Also, a nice distraction from the stress of testing.

If I pass my spotlights in December and January, I'll test for 6th gup at the end of February.  Finally, I'll get the green trim on my dobok top!  I'm thinking about ordering a new, heavier dobok at that time, sort of a reward   The one I have is 8 oz.  Maybe the 10 oz?

Bonnie had to break a board with the stepping side kick today to pass her test.  It took a couple of tries.  Finally, when three people were holding the board, instead of two, she broke it easily.  She also said she was becoming irritated and kicked harder, lol.

I look forward to the new form, Pyong Ahn E Dan.  Most people at green belt level say that Pyong Ahn E Dan is the hardest form they've learned.  It certainly looks bizarre.  I'm looking forward to it.  I know it will be a challenge.  I get to learn the back kick and will have to break a board with that kick for my 6th gup test.

Lots of new stuff!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats to both of you keep up the great work.


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2007)

*Congrats to BOTH of you..Well done...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## crushing (Nov 24, 2007)

Well done!  Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you very much, gentlemen!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats!  Welcome back!  I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Jai (Nov 24, 2007)

Good job good job and Congrats


----------



## agemechanic03 (Nov 25, 2007)

First of all, Glad to have you back!!! And Congrats to you and your Daughter BOTH!!!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations to the both of you. Good luck, and Tang Soo!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 25, 2007)

congradulations to the both of you


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy to hear the good news for both of you :rei:.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 25, 2007)

Way to go!  Although, if I were going for a new uniform, I'd stick with the 8 oz...  The heavier it is, the hotter you'll feel.  Just a thought...  Again, congratulations to you both!


----------



## Lynne (Nov 25, 2007)

Bonnie and I thank you for the well wishes!

It is nice to be back.

Thanks, tkdgirl, for the advice about the doboks.  Our dojang is rather warm in the summer.  Much appreciated.


----------



## claireg31 (Nov 26, 2007)

congratulations lynne, to you and bonnie
i really really struggled to learn pyung ahn ee dan but i love it!
well done again!


----------



## Master Ken (Nov 26, 2007)

Congratulation to the both of you... now you start all over again 

Ken


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 26, 2007)

As an alternative view on the 'uniform vis a vie heat' issue, is it considered acceptable for you to wear something under your gi jacket?  

I have far too many of those Norse genes in me when it comes to warmth so I sweat like a river during training in almost any season :O.  Without being too indelicate, because we wear high quality black cotton/linen iaigi's, I tend to end up with salt angels on my back after three hours :blush:.  

I have often thought that a good cure for this would be to wear a light-weight, white, underjacket to act as a barrier.

This relates to your goodself in that, if you train in a warm part of the world then you're going to be hot regardless so, rather than trying to wear as light a weight garment as you can get away with, an alternate strategy is to manage the byproduct of that heat.  The 'wicking' effect of the under-jacket can actually help keep you cooler in the bargain .

It might not be a viable course of action but I just thought I'd mention it, making use of the 'just in case' principle .


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 26, 2007)

As far as doboks go, it depends on the material for me. I used to wear the lighter version, but as soon as I got my cho dan rank I switched to the heavier, canvas-ish version. Simple reason: the lighter ones don't breathe as well. The heavier ones, while being, naturally, heavier on your body, breathe a heck of a lot more than the plasticky light ones that stick to your body when you start to sweat in them. Anyway, I've gotten used to the weight by now. It's up to you, but if your light versions are the kind I'm talking about, try switching to one that breathes better.


----------



## JoelD (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats to both of you. When i got my green trimmed uniform i went from a 6oz cheapie to the more strudy 8oz. Ill agree with JT on this one, even though the heavier ones may seem like they would be hotter they seem to breathe better.

JT, are you one of Sa Bom Nim C.S. Kim's students? I used to live in Murrysville, PA back when i was in high school and remember seeing his studio in Monroeville. I was going to start training there but chickened out (hey, i was young). Unfortunately, i waited until i was 35 to start my MA training when we started sending my 4 year old (he's almost 6 now). Sheesh, if i woulda just started back then... i would prolly be Ko Dan Ja by now. But hey, better late that never, right?


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Nov 28, 2007)

JoelD said:


> JT, are you one of Sa Bom Nim C.S. Kim's students? I used to live in Murrysville, PA back when i was in high school and remember seeing his studio in Monroeville. I was going to start training there but chickened out (hey, i was young). Unfortunately, i waited until i was 35 to start my MA training when we started sending my 4 year old (he's almost 6 now). Sheesh, if i woulda just started back then... i would prolly be Ko Dan Ja by now. But hey, better late that never, right?



It's Choong Jae Nim C. S. Kim, but yeah, although indirectly. I go to the Tuesday night black belt classes at Monroeville, but I usually train at the Oakmont school, which is closer to my house.


----------



## JoelD (Nov 29, 2007)

Apologies for the incorrect salutation. No disrespect intended.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats Lynne, keep up the good work.

Ive got to agree with JT on the Dobohk issue, heavy ones are definately cooler. They sit on you in such a way that more air gets in and they make a louder snap when you punch etc.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Dec 2, 2007)

Yossarian said:


> Congrats Lynne, keep up the good work.
> 
> Ive got to agree with JT on the Dobohk issue, heavy ones are definately cooler. They sit on you in such a way that more air gets in and they make a louder snap when you punch etc.



Indeed. And just on top of that, training with a bit of extra weight makes you work all the harder, so when you're not wearing a heavy dobok you'll be able to fight better (or if you're in a lot of clothing during the winter).


----------

